# Lethargic/sick crested Polish. Help!



## lukahilde (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey all,
I have a polish crested hen who’s been acting extremely weird the last week. Every time I went into the coop, she would be in the same corner, most of the time with her head down in the bedding of the coop. Almost like she was suicidal! Idk how she could breathe! I would set her up near the feeder or water and she wouldn’t move or run away when I got close, and wouldn’t eat or drink, just kind of fall over. Her tail is ripped out from what I’m assuming is other hens bullying, but otherwise there are no visible signs. She doesn’t seem egg bound, I’m not even sure she is old enough to start laying. 
I brought her home with me today, and as soon as I put her in a box with some feed and water directly there she started eating and drinking, but it looks very weird and jagged the way she moves her neck and body. Since then she has just been perched and not gotten down or up, but when I brought food/drink up to her head she ate and drank.
Any ideas? I am not well versed in chicken health yet! Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the odd positioning that you're seeing.

It's possible the others have bullied her to the point she didn't eat or drink if you're seeing such a drastic change being removed from them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

lukahilde said:


> Hey all,
> I have a polish crested hen who’s been acting extremely weird the last week. Every time I went into the coop, she would be in the same corner, most of the time with her head down in the bedding of the coop. Almost like she was suicidal! Idk how she could breathe! I would set her up near the feeder or water and she wouldn’t move or run away when I got close, and wouldn’t eat or drink, just kind of fall over. Her tail is ripped out from what I’m assuming is other hens bullying, but otherwise there are no visible signs. She doesn’t seem egg bound, I’m not even sure she is old enough to start laying.
> I brought her home with me today, and as soon as I put her in a box with some feed and water directly there she started eating and drinking, but it looks very weird and jagged the way she moves her neck and body. Since then she has just been perched and not gotten down or up, but when I brought food/drink up to her head she ate and drank.
> Any ideas? I am not well versed in chicken health yet! Thank you


Welcome to the forum, as Robin said, a pic may help.


----------



## lukahilde (Mar 12, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can you post a pic of the odd positioning that you're seeing.
> 
> It's possible the others have bullied her to the point she didn't eat or drink if you're seeing such a drastic change being removed from them.





robin416 said:


> Can you post a pic of the odd positioning that you're seeing.
> 
> It's possible the others have bullied her to the point she didn't eat or drink if you're seeing such a drastic change being removed from them.











I can’t really get one of how she eats, but she sits on the bar with her head down until I bring the food up to her. You can see it’s right there. She hasn’t moved since being on the bar, I had to put her up there. Otherwise she would just sit on the ground with her head in the corner. I’ve also noticed her breathing sounds mucusy.


----------



## lukahilde (Mar 12, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can you post a pic of the odd positioning that you're seeing.
> 
> It's possible the others have bullied her to the point she didn't eat or drink if you're seeing such a drastic change being removed from them.











here, she got down and shoved her head in the corner again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you see her eyes when you look front on to her? It's entirely possible her feathers are blocking her sight. It happens quite often with crested birds and when that happens they need to have the feathers trimmed to allow them to see better. 

Since I can't see her I'm going to tell you to give it a shot. 

What is her weight like? Does she feel thin? What about her droppings? 

Since it's difficult to get antibiotics without a vet getting involved, do you have one that will see her?


----------



## lukahilde (Mar 12, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can you see her eyes when you look front on to her? It's entirely possible her feathers are blocking her sight. It happens quite often with crested birds and when that happens they need to have the feathers trimmed to allow them to see better.
> 
> Since I can't see her I'm going to tell you to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your responses, thank you! That makes sense. I can see her eyes but not well. I’ll trim them. I was thinking she was maybe blind but she reacts to light and hand movements close to her, so it is probably the feathers. 
She does feel like she’s lost weight, she is extremely skinny and way lighter than her crested siblings from the same shipment. Her droppings seem normal, loose at times but on average fine. 
I don’t have access to a vet right now, none of them in my area will treat chickens and ones that might are too expensive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm assuming you're in the states. Check on large animal vets. They very often will see chickens and for a whole lot less than small animal vets.


----------

